# Best blush color for an nc35?



## onezumi (Mar 31, 2008)

Unfortunately I think I have had some bad luck with MUA's. I was sold Benefit Dallas at the Benefit counter and it is hard to get it to show up so I was going to just replace it with a MAC blush...but which one? After the Dallas incident a MAC MUA recommended this light reddish one...it is OK but it is not very pink and glowy looking. Any ideas on what I should choose? Or is Dallas really fine enough on nc35? Maybe I don't know how to apply it...


----------



## meiming (Mar 31, 2008)

If you want pinky and glowy, try dollymix. That's what I have. It can be pretty pigmented so I would apply in sheer layers until you get the intensity you like. The other blush I use a lot is sunbasque for more of a peachy cheek. HTH!


----------



## Tonee (Apr 1, 2008)

The following blush products work very well on me:

MAC
Ambering Rose
Sunbasque
Melba
Breath of Plum
Sweet William
Brit Wit

NARS
Sin
Luster
Torrid

Stila Convertible Color
Rose
Peony

Urban Decay
Score
Fetish


----------



## tropical_smiles (Apr 1, 2008)

i'm NC35 Asian - and I always grab Afterdusk, FAB, and Light Flush


----------

